# What's the name of this cichlid?



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

What about the sex????


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

kribensis (sp?)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

female Pelvicachromis sp. possibly pulcher (common name krib) http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1350


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree, female krib. Here's another pic for comaprison, male is on top, female on bottom 








for the male, the color on the dorsal, goes all the way to the tip, female does not.
Fenake has rounded tail, male has spade tail.
And then, the female will generally have more red on the belly than a male.
Hope that helps


----------

